# Are you watching this series?



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/fertility/achildagainstallodds_four.shtml

IVF tourism
Karen, who's just 35, and her husband, Alex, had one daughter using IVF. But Karen's egg quality is declining dramatically and they've now opted to buy eggs from abroad in an attempt to have another baby.

They plan to go to Moscow after finding a donor, who'll they'll pay the equivalent of a month's salary. What's waiting for them there? Will anything be lost in translation

http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/fertility/achildagainstallodds_five.shtml

Susanna and John have been trying to have a baby for 12 years. Due to the shortage of eggs in the UK, they're travelling to Spain to buy eggs from a donor. If successful, the child will be related to John but not to Susanna. This is their last attempt at IVF.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Hi Drownedgirl

YES, I am or we are I should say  tonight I thought it was about frozen embies, I am watching it as im doing my first ever frozen one next week hopefully, never ever had frosties before.  well I have but only the cornflake type  sorry couldnt resist that one 

Love

marina


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

I think the tx abroad episode is episode 4 in the series- will be watching it with great interest to see what take they choose on it. I'm hoping they're not judgemental and show the difficulties we have in the UK. From the interview I watched with Robert Winston I think he was of the opinion IVF is of a better standard abroad so hopefully they'll show that.

I really want people to understand that we go abroad for the opportunity to have a child that is simply very difficult here because of the lack of donors and the anonymity ruling. We're not desperate, we're just realistic. Well, I guess we may be a little bit desperate!!  

Tonight is the frosties episode, will get tissues handy as one of the trailers showed a woman who'd had cancer. Let's hope it's a good outcome.

Giggly
xx


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

hi ladies,  You will have to give me the summary version online as I am in Paris and don't have cable here. 

Funny how they write it as going abroad to buy eggs.. as if we go ahopping an bring them home with us...  
the quality of treatment abroad often has a lot to do with it as well.
b123


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Am I the only one that can't bring myself to watch it?

I have no idea why, I just can't.


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Yes, I am watching but so far can't get through a programme without crying because just seeing what these couples go through really hits home. I find it also brings all the emotions that I expereinced during my tx flooding back. It was so sad tonight to see that little Maddie didn't make it. 

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Yes, my tissue consumption (and DHs) has doubled at least since the series started.  It really does bring it all back, and we too feel so much for the people in the programme.  Yes, let's hope thy don't play on the fertility tourists / mad desperate freaks idea for us !
Bluebell xx


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Sasha,

I was in floods of tears when Maddie died,   so very sad. I have found watching it painful, but I am still compelled to do so!

I seem to have had a lot of the treatments that they have covered, apart from surrogacy! ICSI, frozen embies, treatment abroad with donor eggs! I never realised when I first stepped foot inside a fertility clinic just how far (literally in the case of tx abroad!) this journey would take me!

I hope that the episode on tx abroad is well balanced! Us "Abroadies" seem to get such negative press!

So pleased to hear that you and Bella are doing well ( I am a secret lurker on the Bumps and Babies thread)  

Jules
xxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

gigglygirl said:


> I think the tx abroad episode is episode 4 in the series-


Yeah, I posted the info about programmes 4 and 5, they seem the relevant ones!


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Ms Minerva said:


> I hope that the episode on tx abroad is well balanced! Us "Abroadies" seem to get such negative press!


In the first episode, Winston was very sympathetic to the couple going for sex selection to Greece.

There are two episodes about abroad, one Russia one Spain.


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

drownedgirl said:


> Ms Minerva said:
> 
> 
> > I hope that the episode on tx abroad is well balanced! Us "Abroadies" seem to get such negative press!
> ...


Yes, look forward to those episodes, although last nights was very sad too  about the little baby girl who died.

Love

Marina


----------



## kone (Mar 24, 2005)

I have been glued to this programme and was in floods of tears last night.I don't suppose it helps that i am expecting twins and i will reach 27 weeks next week .Hard not to make comparisions and i will continue to worry as i have done all through pregnancy so far.I am willing my two to stay put.I too will be intersted to see the abroadies episode.
Katherine


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

HI ladies.  Ok will someone please tell me ( PM ) if you want more details of the program.  Why did this little girl die?  How old was she.. I am lost... wish I could have seen the whole series myself... although I realize it may have been very hard.  
b123


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Wraakgodin - you are not alone. I can't bear to watch the programmes either but I am taping them in case I ever feel strong enough. I can't say I am a particular fan of Prof. Winston (is he the only fertility doctor in the UK?) so that doesn't incline me to watch either. I also can't stand the slant the media portray about IVF "buying eggs" from  foreign donors and all that rubbish - we are driven abroad because we can't get decent treatment at home - simple as that.

crusoe
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

I have to say I watched it last night but felt really (strangely) distanced from the whole thing, like because it's on t.v. it's not someone's real life and certainly not mine. Maybe I'm a bit numb since this was the cancer & fertility episode but I felt they didn't really explore the cancer thing at all. I know it's an IVF prog but none of the girls were at all featured as being concerned about their own health. I was terrified (!) , especially when first diagnosed and the girl with breast cancer was remarkably calm and collected and brilliant with her friend's baby. Good on her, I sincerely hope everything works out for her. I guess we didn't have the chance of freezing anything so it wasn't a lifeline for us. I did think they were all really brave though, and little Maddie dying was the one moment I had a sniffle.  

Not sure I liked the doggie coats with the mobile phone pockets...   !!

B123 We don't have a video (DH too techie) or I'd record it for you. Maybe you can watch live stream on the BBC website? 

I will watch the series but have to say it hasn't yet really shown the heartache we all suffer during failed cycles and the hell of the 2ww is easily skimmed over cos you know you'll get the result in a couple of minutes. They skip from bfp to birth in about 5 mins! I guess it has to be palatable tv for the masses. 

Giggly
xx


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Doggie with mobile pockets  

Well I guess if they REALLY showed what it was like maybe it would turn too many couples against going for it!!!!  Guess that will have to be the reality TV version, right    

b123


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

You ain't seen nothing yet.  My cats have handbags for their phones, make up, flea spray, condoms, cameras and tins of 'cuts in jelly'.
Bluebell xxx


----------



## alison 5 (Aug 15, 2006)

im afraid i have missed the first 2 series, but like all you girls i do hope
they give ED a fair hearing, i am having treatment at IM in Spain like
here they are not allowed to get payed, but given a nominal amount, 
like any medication there is always a risk but at IM they use only small
amounts to stimulate so they only produce between 6-9 eggs ER is
done under sedation not general anaesthetic, and they have plenty of
women who want to give this special gift, i do hope they show this
side of it.
alison 5


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Bluebell, you crack me up! I don't believe you either...


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Giggleygirl,
You wait, I'll send you a photo, so believe me or else !


----------



## janeup (Jan 15, 2005)

I hope the episode on DE is treated fairly and squarely too. I was re-reading an old copy of "getting pregnant" by Lord Winston last night, and I have to say I was quite upset by his general attitude towards egg donation for the older women who he considers should just accept their fate. He might well have changed his view now and I really hope he no longer thinks marriages may have a problem with egg donation as it could be seen as a form of adultory!  I have alot of respect for Lord W. but there is a limit!


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

b125

you can view the bbc series online here is the link

http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/fertility/achildagainstallodds_five.shtml

you can view all the series for all who missed it

sandy

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

if you click on the right of the page on a child against all odds it gives u a summary of what is coming up,  you can watch  video clips of the show.


sandy


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks Sandee..
Bluebell.. I gotta see that yo believe it!!  
b123


----------

